# Revision of an acl



## JWINGES (May 8, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if there is a code for a revision of an ACL that was revised once before.  with the removal of old hardware


----------



## mbort (May 8, 2009)

there is not a code for revision.  The best you can do is code the appropriate CPT with the modifier 22 (Praying that the documentation supports the extra work needed for revision).  

Mary, CPC, COSC


----------



## kibbit99 (May 8, 2009)

I agree.


----------



## JWINGES (May 11, 2009)

*Removal of deep buried hardware*

SO THERE IS NO ADDITIONAL CODE TO THE 29888 IS THAT WHAT I AM UNDERSTANDING.  i WAS WONDERING IF THE 20680 WOULD BE BILLED WITH THIS.

THANKS


----------



## mbort (May 11, 2009)

JWINGES said:


> SO THERE IS NO ADDITIONAL CODE TO THE 29888 IS THAT WHAT I AM UNDERSTANDING.  i WAS WONDERING IF THE 20680 WOULD BE BILLED WITH THIS.
> 
> THANKS



No, according the NCCI, it is necessary for the hardware to be removed in order to complete the revision surgery.

Hope this helps,
Mary, CPC, COSC


----------

